# Last TV Show You Watched?



## shannenenen (Jul 8, 2015)

Looking to expand my TV shows. What was the last show you really watched, and what did you think about it?

I just finished season 1 of the 100. The pilot is kind of ridiculous, but the development of the show is A+


----------



## Garrus (Jul 9, 2015)

does anime count
lol
but the last tv show i watched was either oitnb or mr. robot which just started airing on usa and is pretty good~​


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 9, 2015)

Last show I watched was a few episodes of Under the Dome.  It's alright.  I don't like very many TV shows so I think most of them are mediocre and this ranked in that group.  The general gist of it is interesting, and there are a few actors I recognize, but over all it's a little too needlessly dramatic for my taste.  If you haven't seen it, give it a shot.  I plan to watch more but I usually only watch over the weekend so it's slow going.


----------



## Amyy (Jul 9, 2015)

bob's burgers lol and i finished arrow recently


----------



## samsquared (Jul 9, 2015)

Catfish. I like it. It reminds me of a more focused True Life.


----------



## Azza (Jul 9, 2015)

I was half way through watching an episode of wayward pines until I got kicked off the tv -_- Ill just watch the other half tomorrow...


----------



## creamyy (Jul 9, 2015)

The Bold & The Beautiful


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 9, 2015)

Agent Carter & Daredevil. Both super awesome!


----------



## Baebee (Jul 9, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Catfish. I like it. It reminds me of a more focused True Life.



Catfish, Cops, and Food Network Star are the only reasons why I have cable. lol. 

Next Food network Star is what I've been watching recently though. That and Chopped. Next Food Network Star is better if you're into reality TV shows.


----------



## Flop (Jul 9, 2015)

I just finished Season 3 of Orange is the New Black.  I need more Ruby Rose nowwww.


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 9, 2015)

Steven Universe! It's been a while since I followed a show so closely.


----------



## tumut (Jul 9, 2015)

I just finished Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Jul 9, 2015)

Criminal Minds.
I recently got into it, and now I'm obsessed.


----------



## sour (Jul 9, 2015)

Orange Is The New Black aka OITNB. I never thought I'd love it as much as I do. And Piper and Larry annoy me SO MUCH.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 9, 2015)

I haven't watched an American/English TV show in so long. The last TV show I watched in general was Show Me The Money 4, a hip hop competition program in S Korea. But it's still airing so there are only 2 episodes out. The last show I completed was Crime Scene, also a Korean program, but it's more mystery based. It's like a huge game of Clue every episode and the stars have to try to catch the murderer. And of course, the murderer tries to fly under the radar and get away with it.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 9, 2015)

M*A*S*H.. I think lol


----------



## kris13 (Jul 9, 2015)

creamyy said:


> The Bold & The Beautiful



Ah you watch that? I stopped a few weeks ago because of the stupid unrealistic storyline lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

The last shows I watched were Orange is the New Black and Once Upon a Time. Orange is the New Black is pretty good, though I could do without all the sex scenes lol. Once Upon a Time is my #1 favorite TV show right now. 10/10 would definitely recommend xD


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 9, 2015)

Flop said:


> I just finished Season 3 of Orange is the New Black.  I need more Ruby Rose nowwww.



Yassss Ruby is Life Ruby Is Love

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just started finished the 1st seasons of Wentworth &nd sense 8


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

The last TV show I watched was Dear Mr Beveldere. I probably spelt that wrong, lol... I watch a lot of Stampy/Squid youtube though... I'm watching Squids Sky Island challenge series and rolling my eyes the whole time.


----------



## SlightlyPuzzled (Jul 9, 2015)

I have been rewatching teen titans. The show that came out in 2005 or so. Not teen titans go.


----------



## Prabha (Jul 9, 2015)

if we're excluding anime
Then the last show I've watched is parks and recreation


----------



## Mash (Jul 9, 2015)

Monk.  Love that show.


----------



## twisty (Jul 9, 2015)

I just rewatched Over the Garden Wall last night. Such a fantastic show. ;w;


----------



## pepperini (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm rewatching prison break since it's been a pretty long time since I actually watched it--and I don't think I ever finished it, so...


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jul 10, 2015)

Currently binge-watching Merlin on Netflix. I seem to be getting my fiance hooked on it, which isn't all that surprising because he loves the Arthurian legends.


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 10, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Currently binge-watching Merlin on Netflix. I seem to be getting my fiance hooked on it, which isn't all that surprising because he loves the Arthurian legends.



I love Merlin!

The last TV show I watched was Leverage.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 10, 2015)

Gilmore Girls. I never watched it when it aired and I've been watching it on Netflix.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 10, 2015)

Jeopardy, I think. It was either that or Bob's Burgers.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 10, 2015)

Big Brother


----------



## grufflepuff (Jul 10, 2015)

Yesterday I watched a lot of Z Nation. It's not a great show by any stretch of the imagination, but I like it. It's kind of like The Walking Dead Lite. I tried to watch TWD a few years ago, but every single episode made my heart race and my stomach churn (possibly due to a then-undiagnosed anxiety disorder that has since cleared up, but you never know), so I had to stop watching it. Z Nation is like the perfect combination of zombies, scary situations and situations that make you worry for the characters, and just enough cheese to keep things from getting too serious. I like it. I only saw the last three or four episodes, so I might go back and watch the start of the season.

Plus, Keith Allan is really cute, even under all that dirt and filth.


----------



## Akimari (Jul 10, 2015)

The Ellen Show~


----------



## oslocrossing (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm currently watching Suits. I'm a political science student and I find that this show is right up my alley.


----------



## nammie (Jul 10, 2015)

finished season 2 of penny dreadful


----------



## Ste (Jul 10, 2015)

The Big Bang Theory - really good show!


----------



## XRae (Jul 10, 2015)

MayorVin said:


> Agent Carter & Daredevil. Both super awesome!



Agent Carter was fun! I didn't have high hopes for it, but was pleasantly surprised.
As far as finished, I got done with the last season of Justified not too long ago. Now I'm re-watching Deadwood, which is my all-time favorite show.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 10, 2015)

the last show i finished was clannad & clannad after story. it was amazing. the last non-anime would have been unbreakable kimmy schmidt. super funny, i definitely recommend it!


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

I rarely watch Tv
I watch netflix


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 11, 2015)

Dddddddd-DEXTER! 
It's such a good show, i just started it this summer and i'm already on season 2! Omg the binge watching is insane right now. It's getting so intense BD i recommend it to people who like a little bit mystery solving, suspense and some bad ass gore. But don't watch it if you can't stand blood otherwise you might faint. you've been warned! haha


----------



## Paramore (Jul 11, 2015)

Real Housewives of Beverly Hills :* My queen Lisa Vanderpump keeps me entertained. I'm watching this while I'm on hiatus from Real Housewives of Atlanta. On season 4 of Atlanta and season 2 of Beverly Hills.

I'm also waiting for Cycle 22 of ANTM to redeem itself from that atrocity called cycle 21. Serious ****, it was abysmal.

AND ALSO DEGRASSI BECAUSE IT IS NOT BEING CANCELLED. SERIOUS **** I WEPT WHEN THEY ANNOUNCED IT WOULD BE CANCELLED. ITS BEEN 13 SEASONS ITS TOO LATE TO GO BACK.

Finding Carter is good too, also waiting for RPDR and PHMNBFF.

Tl;dr I watch a lot of shows.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 11, 2015)

Last thing I watched was Family Guy cause I needed some noise to sleep to on Netflix.


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't really watch TV but I did watch Harry Potter on dvd


----------



## brutalitea (Jul 11, 2015)

Just watched an episode of Criminal Minds (season 3).


----------



## kassie (Jul 11, 2015)

Currently watching Parks & Recreation... plus a whole bunch of other shows I'm putting off at the moment.


----------



## Klave (Jul 14, 2015)

The most recent show I finished watching was the most recent season of Marvel Agents of Shield which I think was number 2. That was really great and had a great plot twist at the end. The whole season I was rooting for Fitz and Simmons! They've really changed though and I'm not sure if I prefer them in Season 1. Skye of course is great too.

But my favorite show is The 100. Season 2 ended a couple months ago and that was so so great. Season 1 started off a little shaky but the development was so brilliant. I was on edge the whole of Season 2 - they dropped a lot of romance/love interest plot and focused on everything else making it amazing. The plot twist at the end of Season 1 can never be matched but I am really interested in what will happen in Season 3. The finale of Season 2 was so emotional and there's going to be a huge impact on what will happen next.

I think Season 3 in America comes out within the next few months but it won't come over here until 2016. I can't wait. </3


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2015)

Cosmos (the 2014 version). I've been getting into it on Netflix and I think it's really interesting!


----------



## Eve (Jul 14, 2015)

Steven Universe:  just finished watching the new Sardonyx episode! It's great!


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 14, 2015)

I watched the new Gravity Falls last night


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 14, 2015)

some quiz show probably


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 14, 2015)

Steven universe


----------



## Forek (Jul 14, 2015)

i only watch friends Probably some show on netflix


----------



## FireWire (Jul 14, 2015)

NCIS


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 14, 2015)

The last TV show I watched was the local news ^.^ does that count? lol


----------



## Pearls (Jul 14, 2015)

The last show I watched was steven universe


----------



## ibelleS (Jul 14, 2015)

Steven Universe


----------



## Hawkward (Jul 14, 2015)

Breaking Bad. I only started it two weeks ago. My life has gotten better since.


----------



## Perri (Jul 14, 2015)

Parks & Recreation. Decided to give it a try, and now I'm almost done with Season 4. Really funny and witty show. :3


----------



## Mayor Rose (Jul 15, 2015)

Steven Universe!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 15, 2015)

some quiz stuff i guess lel i dont watch much tv


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

The last shows I watched were Grimm and Gravity Falls 10/10


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 17, 2015)

Breaking Bad. Only at season 3 though


----------



## doveling (Jul 17, 2015)

binge watching teen wolf~


----------



## hzl (Jul 17, 2015)

My Mad Fat Diary and Humans (can't remember which I watched last but they're the two most recent


----------



## SleepingOwl (Jul 17, 2015)

I just finished watching all the episodes of Wayward Pines. I think there are only gonna have 10 episodes in total though because these 10 episodes are gonna cover the 3 books. I have mixed feelings toward it but overall I enjoyed it  and now I'm watching Friends again.. hehe


----------



## JellyLu (Jul 17, 2015)

I've been watching Courage the Cowardly Dog xD It brings back memories~


----------



## Kuroh (Jul 17, 2015)

The Super Mario Bros Super Show


----------



## AkiBear (Jul 18, 2015)

Season 2 of Orange Is the New Black.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 18, 2015)

Criminal minds p good ik ik


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 18, 2015)

I think I watched a few episodes of Diagnose Me a week or so ago.  I don't really watch a lot of TV.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 18, 2015)

Just started season 3 of Orange Is The New Black. 
It's so good!!


----------



## Amyy (Jul 18, 2015)

i just finished the first episode of stitchers


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2015)

The Bold and the Beautiful? idk lol


----------



## Amyy (Jul 18, 2015)

Amyy said:


> i just finished the first episode of stitchers



nvm i finished all 7 episodes that are out


----------



## KiwiCrossxing (Jul 18, 2015)

Doctor Who.

OOOOOOOOO WEEEEEE OOOOOOOOOO

........ 

It's a great show. It's been on for 51 years.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 18, 2015)

Just finished binge watching Mad Men. Good series.


----------



## jiny (Jul 23, 2015)

i watched the office last C:


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 28, 2015)

The 100 is so good. Been watching Bitten and Wentworth on Netflix.


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mr. Robot. I kind of like it. The last two episodes were wierd though


----------



## Ste (Jul 28, 2015)

Been watching first episodes of How I met your mother


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 28, 2015)

Umeko said:


> The Bold and the Beautiful? idk lol



^^^^

that and M*A*S*H are the only things I watch daily. Sometimes if there are old (British) comedies on I watch them as well.


----------



## Nataliesan (Jul 28, 2015)

Ru Paul's drag race, I'm kind of obsessed! We haven't got season 7 in the UK yet and I'm all out of episodes...


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 30, 2015)

Catfish!!!


----------



## Cou (Jul 30, 2015)

gossip girl lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2015)

Kill la Kill


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello Counselor


----------



## sock (Jul 30, 2015)

The Vampire Diaries is amazing ^_^


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jul 30, 2015)

Game of Thrones.

I've seen them all up to date but I've been re watching them with my boyfriend who hasn't seen them yet. 

It's so hard not to spoil >.<


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

CommanderLeahShepard said:


> Game of Thrones.
> 
> I've seen them all up to date but I've been re watching them with my boyfriend who hasn't seen them yet.
> 
> It's so hard not to spoil >.<



I envy people who are watching GoT for the first time 

I just finished Breaking Bad


----------



## Amyy (Jul 30, 2015)

i finally finished the flash, now to wait 2 months for arrow and flash to come back rip


----------



## Noir (Jul 30, 2015)

... GILLIGANS ISLE.

>______________>

as I was at my boyfriend's apartment for a month far away and they didn't have any good channels. >: And the dad was always watching frikkin' old shows. xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 30, 2015)

Noir said:


> ... GILLIGANS ISLE.
> 
> >______________>
> 
> as I was at my boyfriend's apartment for a month far away and they didn't have any good channels. >: And the dad was always watching frikkin' old shows. xD



old shows ftw. i wish they'd air more like that on regular channels and not those really special edgy ones you need to pay extra for


----------



## PHOENIX (Jul 30, 2015)

Cottonball said:


> Catfish!!!



That's a brilliant show! makes me tense haha


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 30, 2015)

The lowdown on the scuzz music channel.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 30, 2015)

Star Wars: The Clone Wars


----------



## ams (Jul 30, 2015)

I actually haven't watched tv in so long I think the last one I was into was Breaking Bad. I mainly watch a lot of bad movies.


----------



## butz (Jul 30, 2015)

Well if you mean complete series, I just finished Sound! Euphonium and it was super cute~! It was nice to be able to connect with an anime about concert band finally. ^.^

On the other hand, the show that I have on in the background is Fixer Upper on HGTV and before that House Hunters: Renovators was on... if you're into those kinda shows... :'D (I super love 'em!)


----------



## Buggy (Jul 30, 2015)

I was recently watching the first four episodes of We Bare Bears. <3 It's a pretty cute and funny show and I'm looking forward to seeing character development if there is any. The color schemes remind me a lot of Regular Show. To top it all off Estelle sings the theme song.


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 30, 2015)

I've been watching Daredevil with my boyfriend recently. Otherwise I need to catch-up on Hannibal (stupid thesis...) when I get some free time tomorrow.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 30, 2015)

XFILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE TRUTH IS OUT THERE


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 30, 2015)

WonderK said:


> Just finished binge watching Mad Men. Good series.



i just started binge watching mad men good series. i also just finished watching copper man I'm so upset that bbc canceled that it soooo good

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and i finished  sense 8.Wolfgang is bae


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jul 30, 2015)

I think it was Bob's Burgers. The episode where they went swimming maybe?


----------



## mayor-essy (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm watching south park at the moment

Though "watching" it's more background noise.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 30, 2015)

Buggy said:


> I was recently watching the first four episodes of We Bare Bears. <3 It's a pretty cute and funny show and I'm looking forward to seeing character development if there is any. The color schemes remind me a lot of Regular Show. To top it all off Estelle sings the theme song.



Omg, I've been watching every episode of We Bare Bears too.  It's pretty funny and original as a CN show.  The brown bear in it though reminds me of the brown bear from Adventure Time, XD.  In fact, I think a lot of the art style in We Bare Bears was influenced by Adventure Time.


----------



## Celty (Jul 31, 2015)

Currently watching "Psych".  On season 4 so far; it's pretty good.


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 31, 2015)

Zoo. It's pretty interesting.


----------



## Bird person (Jul 31, 2015)

Fairy Tail. My latest obsession


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 31, 2015)

sierrawbu said:


> Currently watching "Psych".  On season 4 so far; it's pretty good.



Omg, my friend is obsessed with that show.  He always talks about it and pretends to act like he's psychic like the guy in the show lol


----------



## Amyy (Jul 31, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> i just started binge watching mad men good series. i also just finished watching copper man I'm so upset that bbc canceled that it soooo good
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh and i finished  sense 8.Wolfgang is bae



loved sense8!


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 31, 2015)

Takeshi's Castle. I love stupid game shows


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 31, 2015)

I watched the Doctor Who episode with the haunted dolls that try and kill that kid and they turn into like ghosts or something, I screamed so loud. ❤​


----------



## derezzed (Jul 31, 2015)

The last live action TV show I watched was Orphan Black (season three), which is amazing. I never have to think twice about recommending OB to anyone looking for a good live action TV show to watch, because the characters are great and I'm satisfied with the plot direction and how it's being handled. It's just an amazing show overall, and Tatiana Maslany is truly a top actor.... like, wow. Not everyone can play the role of a million different clones, lmao.

As for anime, I recently re-watched Haikyuu because my sister wanted to check it out and I found that it was actually more enjoyable than when I watched it the first time, strangely enough. I usually don't like re-watching anime because I get bored with that easily but Haikyuu is definitely an exception.
Ah, and I'm planning to finish Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic soon but I've only gotten through 4 episodes as of right now and it's pretty meh to me at the moment :-/


----------



## wassop (Jul 31, 2015)

either catfish or bob's burgers


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 31, 2015)

Bird person said:


> Fairy Tail. My latest obsession



My daughter loves that. 

I just started watching Dexter on netflix. I'm on episode six.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 2, 2015)

Probably Takeshi's Castle or Keroro Gunsou with my friends yesterday lol xDD


----------



## Jessie. (Aug 2, 2015)

New Girl is really good, you should give it a try.


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 2, 2015)

Orange is the new black


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 2, 2015)

Uuuuuh well idr but when I do watch TV it's usually something on the Food Network/Cooking Channel, HGTV/DIY Network, The Middle, The Goldbergs, or Steven Universe, sometimes Castle. Other than that I mostly watch YouTube.


----------



## oreo (Aug 3, 2015)

Started Sense8! Going back to Games of Thrones too.


----------



## Xintetsu (Aug 3, 2015)

Motorcity.  I never finished watching it when it was airing so now I feel like fixing that.


----------



## ThatOneFangirl (Aug 3, 2015)

Hetalia *does anime count???*
Watched season one again o 3 o


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 3, 2015)

Jessie. said:


> New Girl is really good, you should give it a try.



YES. I love that series  Zooey Deschanel (or how you write her name) is brilliant

LET'S ALL MAKE A FIST... xD


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 5, 2015)

Fawlty Towers.. xD awesome.


----------



## Benevoir (Aug 5, 2015)

Scandal. I have a love-hate thing with Olivia Pope (her situation with Fitz to be specific smh) but it's still a good show though


----------



## Wrathie83 (Aug 5, 2015)

Little Britain abroad, not seen this in aaages .


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 5, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Bel Air. I still love that show after watching it all the time when I was younger. I wish it aired more often these days.


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 5, 2015)

tbh, law and order svu.

and hell's kitchen

and kitchen nightmares

anything with gordon ramsay i generally am a huge fan of 

but l&o svu is my #1 all time favorite i love it so much. plus every time a new season starts it's around my birthday because the new seasons come out in mid-september so it's usually released a few days before or after my birthday which is always pretty great, like oh cool happy birthday to me the new season of svu came out lmao.


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 5, 2015)

Just started 'Being Human (UK)'- Loving it <3


----------



## milkyi (Aug 5, 2015)

Humans, Falling Skies, The Strain, Naked and Afraid, Full house, they're all really good shows :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 6, 2015)

The Super Mario Bros. Super Show


----------



## kenna (Aug 6, 2015)

Secrets and Lies. Super good!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 6, 2015)

Wrathie83 said:


> Little Britain abroad, not seen this in aaages .



ayy Little Britain <3

also probably part of some morning news show because they had a leopard tortoise on it


----------



## Amyy (Aug 6, 2015)

Benevoir said:


> Scandal. I have a love-hate thing with Olivia Pope (her situation with Fitz to be specific smh) but it's still a good show though



aye i loved scandal and i cant wait for season 5

and i watched the season finale of stitchers yesterday rip my soul, and im continuing on with suits


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 8, 2015)

South Beach Tow or whatever it's called. It's alright.. I prefer Operation Repo tho lol


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 8, 2015)

Pokemon XY


----------



## RambaRal (Aug 8, 2015)

I watch Parks and Rec on a daily basis... it's a great show to quote


----------



## KeatAlex (Aug 9, 2015)

RambaRal said:


> I watch Parks and Rec on a daily basis... it's a great show to quote




THIS


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 9, 2015)

I recently just started the sixth season of Doctor Who. Amy still sucks.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 9, 2015)

Clifford the big red dog


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 9, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> Clifford the big red dog



oh god now i cant sleep Dx


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 9, 2015)

xiaonu said:


> Clifford the big red dog



Omg I remember that show.  I was obsessed with it as a kid


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 10, 2015)

Regular Show and Teen TItans Go.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

Part of some documentary about the superhero comics during WW2. Kinda boring but I needed something for sleep lol.


----------



## Rasumii (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not sure if anyone has seen Wet Hot American Summer on Netflix, but I actually loved it. It had my type of humor, definitely, but I'm not sure if it's for everyone. The cast is fantastic, and it's filled with such nonsensical weirdness, I can't help but absolutely love it.


----------



## loubean (Aug 10, 2015)

teen wolf!! new ep tonight c;


----------



## hedgimon (Aug 10, 2015)

The last series I properly got into was Fargo. Binged the entire series in a day and would thoroughly recommend.

Also a fan of Orange is the New Black, but felt something was missing from the newest series. I binge-watched the first two when they came out. Though the third was good, it didn't quite hook me in.


----------



## AmenFashion (Aug 10, 2015)

Last night I had a Sex and the City marathon by myself for like 4 hours.

Then it somehow turned into Pokemon Indigo League on Netflix...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 10, 2015)

The Bold and the Beautiful yeah i's crappy as hell but i still follow it lel


----------



## Frostbitten (Aug 10, 2015)

Last night; Rick and Morty, on adult swim. It's a hilarious show overall, but last night's episode was a bit sad at the end.


----------



## Yuppu (Aug 10, 2015)

Right now: Halt and Catch Fire. I love Lee Pace but I really want to bash his head in in this show.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 10, 2015)

You're All Surrounded (kdrama). I've still got about 7 episodes left.


----------



## Satu (Aug 11, 2015)

Last tv show I finished was American Horror Story. Seen all the seasons and desperately waiting for season 5 >.< And Girls season 5!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 11, 2015)

some quiz show xD kinda boring but imma big sucker for those


----------



## Wrathie83 (Aug 11, 2015)

TNA impact


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 13, 2015)

currently slowly trodding through every episode of the X-files for the first time (kinda watched it as a kid but not really), nearing the end of season 2 now x.x


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 14, 2015)

Recently watching True Detective.  Not really watching it, but my dad always has it on, so I tend to watch it just whenever I'm bored.  He said he heard the ending of season 2 sucked though.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't remember, I haven't watched TV in probably a year.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 14, 2015)

Full house


----------



## okaimii (Aug 14, 2015)

It was a Korean drama called Single Cunning Lady.


----------



## Enny156 (Aug 14, 2015)

I might have mentioned it a few pages back... Mr. Robot! I'm in love with the series now. Only two episodes left T__T The only thing I'm not happy about are the swedish parts. It's so awkward to hear it .__. But the actor Martin Wallstr?m is great. And so hot, ehehe :3 It's just... I don't like swedish xD (even though I'm swedish myself 8D).


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sword Art Online


----------



## Jacob (Aug 14, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Sword Art Online



HELL YA


----------



## wassop (Aug 14, 2015)

tokyo ghoul


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 14, 2015)

Doctor Who


----------



## Clavis (Aug 14, 2015)

whodunnit, a 2013 big scale ABC Gameshow, and i'm loving it


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Aug 14, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> HELL YA



HELL YA


----------



## aericell (Aug 14, 2015)

Under the Dome, one of my faves


----------



## Psydye (Aug 14, 2015)

I forget..sadly.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 14, 2015)

Suits.


----------



## AmericanBeauty (Aug 15, 2015)

I LOVE INVESTIGATION DISCOVERY. They air crime shows about stalking (Stalked: Someone's Watching), murder between wife & husband (Wives With Knives), and they do some sort of countdown of the deadliest criminals. It's super awesome if you're into that.
A friend also told me to try watching Steven Universe. I found it online, & it's a pretty cute show. 
If you've never watched American Horror Story, season 2 (asylum) is THE BEST. It's a little slow at first, and you'll probably want to quit after the first 2 episodes, but don't. It's probably the best season of any show I've ever watched.


----------



## Clavis (Aug 15, 2015)

AmericanBeauty said:


> I LOVE INVESTIGATION DISCOVERY. They air crime shows about stalking (Stalked: Someone's Watching), murder between wife & husband (Wives With Knives), and they do some sort of countdown of the deadliest criminals. It's super awesome if you're into that.
> A friend also told me to try watching Steven Universe. I found it online, & it's a pretty cute show.
> If you've never watched American Horror Story, season 2 (asylum) is THE BEST. It's a little slow at first, and you'll probably want to quit after the first 2 episodes, but don't. It's probably the best season of any show I've ever watched.



Yaaaaas AHS Asylum ftw


----------



## Amyy (Aug 15, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Suits.



!!!! suits is so good, i started about two weeks ago

and im currently watching iZombie which isnt too bad


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 15, 2015)

that morning show.. it airs later on weekends so.. eh


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Aug 15, 2015)

Rupauls Drag Race.


----------



## PeggyCarter (Aug 15, 2015)

Steven Universe, I just started it yesterday and I'm loving it so far. c:


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 15, 2015)

Sherlock (season 1) and Steven Universe


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

You Have Been Warned.. or if it was River Monsters.. both are great though.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

Game of Thrones, Season 1. And Bob's Burgers c: Currently downloading South Park


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

The Bold and the Beautiful

yeah lol i still watch it, **** hit the fans everyone


----------



## earthquake (Aug 24, 2015)

hahaha this is going to sound super awkward and maybe immature but? star vs the forces of evil on disney xd

the last tv show i saw that i actually really love is unbreakable kimmy schmidt?

ive been not watching tv lately i started kdrama lol


honestly if youre looking to expand your tastes maybe:
- parks and rec
- the office
- daredevil
- girls
- agent carter


hit me up if u have recs for me or if u wanna chat!! :^)


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 24, 2015)

Girls is really good, the little I've seen of it c: So good taste there


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 24, 2015)

Probably Friends or George Lopez.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

We Bare Bears.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

uuuh.. M*A*S*H? lol


----------



## Amyy (Aug 25, 2015)

12 monkeys or mr robot


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

Nodame Cantabile.. the first episode.. I love it cause I can recognize myself so much in Nodame lol


----------



## Azza (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm watching the hotplate right now.


----------



## inkling (Aug 25, 2015)

last night I watched Steven Universe. I only watched the first episode when it came out and stopped but I'm really into it now!


----------



## HHoney (Aug 25, 2015)

Just started watching Battlestar Galactica - the original series on Netflix. OMG the 70s. Never saw it before, always have been curious. After I get through the 70s I want to watch the new one from a few years ago!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 25, 2015)

H-Star said:


> Just started watching Battlestar Galactica - the original series on Netflix. OMG the 70s. Never saw it before, always have been curious. After I get through the 70s I want to watch the new one from a few years ago!



I prefer the 70s ones, the other is wayyyy too modern sci-fi for my taste. glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 25, 2015)

i think the last one I watched was Unreal when it finished up its season a couple weeks ago

it's ok it's almost fall and all the tv shows are gonna come back yay how to get away with murder


----------



## Amyy (Aug 25, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> i think the last one I watched was Unreal when it finished up its season a couple weeks ago
> 
> it's ok it's almost fall and all the tv shows are gonna come back yay how to get away with murder



i cant wait for all the tv shows to come back!


----------



## HHoney (Aug 25, 2015)

Moko said:


> I prefer the 70s ones, the other is wayyyy too modern sci-fi for my taste. glad you enjoyed it



Yay someone else has seen it! I'm so glad you posted. I plan to watch one episode a day - please no spoilers until I'm done and then I'd love to hear all your thoughts!!!!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 25, 2015)

Hot Plate (which is an Australia cooking show) XD


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2015)

my friend got me into big brother season 17!
i'm a huge fan of johnny mac <:


----------



## Mikerd (Aug 25, 2015)

Lost. Watched the series finale yesterday.


----------



## Trickilicky (Aug 26, 2015)

I watching a few at the mo, but am hooked on the final season of Falling Skies. Can't believe this is it!!! COME ON SECOND MASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2015)

Fawlty Towers! lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Aug 26, 2015)

Star Vs The Forces of Evil


----------



## tui (Aug 26, 2015)

Skins! Rewatching it because it's my absolute favourite.


----------

